# Ambient Temp Sensor (in front bumper)



## MileHighCruze13 (Sep 30, 2018)

okay so I recently purchased my car from a private seller, car is in great condition there was previous front end work done. I was driving through an alley and the temp sensor fell out of my bumper under driver side near fog light (pics below). The issue is not finding the replacement sensor its finding what connection is needed and how to go from the 2 prong Male on sensor side to a 6 prong (Female) connector pics below. Super lost Wife is upset that shes driving a hot car since it reads -40deg.












HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What year car?


----------



## MileHighCruze13 (Sep 30, 2018)

2015 ltz


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

OK, so I'm assuming it has fog lights and DRL lights. I'm taking a wild guess that that 6 pin connector is to go to the panel that contains the DRL, fog and temp sensor. Maybe if you trace back from that, you'll find the other half.


----------



## MileHighCruze13 (Sep 30, 2018)

I traced that back and nothing, no other lose of rope. Connection that I can see, I’m taking it to the dealer on Friday. See what they say


----------



## davidmcd (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm having a similar issue to you. do you happen to know how the dealer resolved your issue? Thanks


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Bump for @MileHighCruze13 What was the resolution?


----------



## MileHighCruze13 (Sep 30, 2018)

Shits still broken LOL


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MileHighCruze13 said:


> Shits still broken LOL


Talk to the parts guy at the dealership. They have the complete list of parts, including wiring harnesses.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm assuming @MileHighCruze13 is in Denver. If so which dealership did you take it to?


----------



## davidmcd (Feb 9, 2019)

Just solved this issue in my Cruze that had front end damage...there's a small harness that branches off that six pin connector to a "t" two wires go to the sensor (blue and blue and black) and the other 3 go to DRL...on my 2016 Cruze limited Lt anyway. 
I never had any luck finding out what the part number was for the smaller harness so I cut the 6pin connector off and hard wired the sensor. I purchased new sensor and the pigtail for it obviously. Let me know if you need any specific details if you go down the same route


----------



## davidmcd (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks to another member on here I believe this is the correct harness that goes from the 6pin connector...

https://www.tascaparts.com/oem-parts/gm-harness-94780773


----------



## keanezheng (May 20, 2019)

*Part number*

Hi David, are you saying the sensor replacement doesnt need the harness? It's either sensor+pigtail or sensor+harness? What's the part number for the sensor and pigtail you used? I have a 2016 Cruze Limited L


----------



## MileHighCruze13 (Sep 30, 2018)

davidmcd said:


> Thanks to another member on here I believe this is the correct harness that goes from the 6pin connector...
> 
> Harness - GM (94780773) | TascaParts.com


 Hey David, I literally gave up and left it alone.... dealership was no help at all. Would you mind posting a picture of your hard wire job after cutting off the 6 pin connector.... pretty please


----------



## MileHighCruze13 (Sep 30, 2018)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!*** Issue resolved took the “Black/Blue” wire and “Blue” wire. Soldered them together, heat shrinked then taped it all back. Took sensor off the new plug to verify temp no longer read on the heads up display, then plugged back in and Wa-La temp reads ambient. ****!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MileHighCruze13 (Sep 30, 2018)

left other three DRL wires in 6 pin female plug.


----------

